# Acana VS Blue Buffalo LARGE BREED PUPPY



## RickyPunter

Which one you people reckon is good for my 4 month old girl ?
ACANA OR BLUE BUFFALO and both cost the same too. $72 each


----------



## roxy84

$72 for a 30 lb bag? that sounds very high (unless you are in Canada). none of the Acana formulas around here are more than $64 (and those are the more expensive Provincial grain free lines), and blue buffalo is cheaper than that.

i personally trust Champion (at this point) more than any other dog food manufacturer, so id lean toward Acana. i like the looks of their large breed puppy or maybe even the adult formula for a large breed pup.
blue buffalo makes some decent foods as well. i wouldnt feed the grain free formulas of either of those til the pup is around a year old.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*Acana without a doubt.* I list Acana as the 4th best dog food (kibble) made today. Yes, their are other good foods out there but I can't get those in my area and these are awfully good foods. For you who are going to disagree with Heath Wise I list it high because you can trust naturapet. http://www.naturapet.com/default.asp

The A list
1. Orijen 
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Acana
5. Innova
6. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only
7. Blue Wilderness
8. California Natural
9. Karma
10. Fromm/Merrick

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list
1. Health Wise
2. Wellness Core
3. GO ,free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Artemis
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10.Instinct


----------



## Samba

Finally, on something, I am an A-lister!


----------



## roxy84

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> The A list
> 1. Orijen
> 2. Evo
> 3. Horizon Legacy
> 4. Acana
> 5. Innova
> 6. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only
> 7. Blue Wilderness
> 8. California Natural
> 9. Karma
> 10. Fromm/Merrick
> 
> Good quality for a low price
> 1. TOTW
> 2. California Natural
> 3. Health Wise
> 4. Kirkland, Costco
> 
> The B list
> 1. Health Wise
> 2. Wellness Core
> 3. GO ,free indurance,chicken,salmon only
> 4. Artemis
> 5. Evangers
> 6. Timberwolf
> 7. Wellness
> 8. Solid Gold
> 9. Canidae
> 10.Instinct


 
careful. this is a 4 month old gsd. there are several foods listed there that, imo, arent suitable at all for a gsd pup. almost everyone (including the manufacturers) agree grain free foods like TOTW, Instinct, Acana Provincials, EVO, and Wellness Core are best left to adult large breeds. (Blue Wilderness probably fall into that category as well). personally, i would never have one of Diamonds own foods (TOTW) on my "A" list.


as far as "good quality for a good price", i think it is important that folks should really pay as much attention to how much of a food they have to feed as what the price of the bag is. ive seen people feeding awful large daily quantities of foods like Kirkland and TOTW (very low calorie foods), which diminishes their perceived value.

back to the OP, if you have a source that sells Acana, they may also sell Orijen (same company), a nicely suited food for a gsd pup.


----------



## Samba

Good point! There are so many options in feeding now that really are not large breed puppy appropriate. So the fact that the person is looking for a large breed puppy food is important and really narrows the choices.


----------



## GSDElsa

How exactly did you come up with that list? Ca Natural and Innova before Wellness Core?

I like Ca Natural and Innova, but in MY opinion they dont' belong ahead of Core.

And probably not the best idea to put that top 10 list in here anyway, considering the OP is asking about feeding a 4 month old puppy and a lot of those foods are not suitable for dogs under a year.


----------



## MayzieGSD

GSDElsa said:


> How exactly did you come up with that list? Ca Natural and Innova before Wellness Core?
> 
> I like Ca Natural and Innova, but in MY opinion they dont' belong ahead of Core.
> 
> And probably not the best idea to put that top 10 list in here anyway, considering the OP is asking about feeding a 4 month old puppy and a lot of those foods are not suitable for dogs under a year.


Agree with everything mentioned here. Also, I wouldn't recommend TOTW as they don't guarantee their food is ethoxyquin free and IMO aren't a trustworthy company. I would put Wellness CORE higher up on the list but as stated above many of these foods (including CORE) are not good for puppies).

and in regard to the original question - I'd go with Acana or Orijen Large Breed Puppy formula.


----------



## GSDElsa

MayzieGSD said:


> Agree with everything mentioned here. Also, I wouldn't recommend TOTW as they don't guarantee their food is ethoxyquin free and IMO aren't a trustworthy company. I would put Wellness CORE higher up on the list but as stated above many of these foods (including CORE) are not good for puppies).
> 
> and in regard to the original question - I'd go with Acana or Orijen Large Breed Puppy formula.


Yeah! I got distracted 

I concur that Acana is the better food. One thing to keep in mind, is that there have been a few instances when Champions foods are hard to come by. So I would say use Acana, try to always have a back-up bag, and if you can't find it, have a back-up food you can substitute. 

I'd think that Wellness 5 is probably going to be the closest, suitable for puppies food in the even this does happen.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GSDElsa said:


> How exactly did you come up with that list? Ca Natural and Innova before Wellness Core?
> 
> I like Ca Natural and Innova, but in MY opinion they dont' belong ahead of Core.
> 
> And probably not the best idea to put that top 10 list in here anyway, considering the OP is asking about feeding a 4 month old puppy and a lot of those foods are not suitable for dogs under a year.


Thats fine, it is just my opinion. I really like and I *trust* Naturapet who make their *own products*(Evo,Innove,C.N.,Karma & HealthWise). It scares me to know that most dog food companys subcontract out the making of their product. And most subcontract out to the same companys who make the worst foods out there. Do not get me wrong I feel Core is a very good product but the price isn't right and I don't feel confident about the company who makes their food.. I personally like C.N. because it has very few ingredients and I feel it has at least 30% meat, which very few companys can say. It has zero fillers and other crap that dogs don't need. Keep in mind I would feed any of these foods to my dog, to include the B list. Just to let you know I feed C.N. in the AM and Orijen at night and I do rotate in TOTW wetlands and Fromm's duck because my dog just loves those 2 foods. He loves duck.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

MayzieGSD said:


> Agree with everything mentioned here. Also, I wouldn't recommend TOTW as they don't guarantee their food is ethoxyquin free and IMO aren't a trustworthy company. I would put Wellness CORE higher up on the list but as stated above many of these foods (including CORE) are not good for puppies).
> 
> and in regard to the original question - I'd go with Acana or Orijen Large Breed Puppy formula.


I have contacted almost every company who have fish meal in thier product and you had better understand that the US Coast Guard requires it's use in any fish meal including meal that is used for human consumption. So if a company says they don't use it on their meal they are lying and I would not feed their product. Orijen and Horizon do not use it because their products are produced in Canada. My point is TOTW Diamond foods responded to me faster than any other company and this is their email to me and the link below is to thier statement on another board.

Jess

We know that the heat from our pet food process destroys whatever antioxidants are used in the ingredients that we purchase. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamin E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. Ethoxyquin that may be in the ingredients is destroyed due to its lack of heat stability. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols.

I got an answer from TOTW - Page 2 - Dog Food Forum


----------



## GSDElsa

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols.


:rofl:

Sorry....

Unless they have changed something within the last few months, Diamond absolutely does preserve their fish with ethoxyquin.

ETA: Here's the link
http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/risk-ingredients-not-listed-on-pet-food-labels.html


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GSDElsa said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry....
> 
> Unless they have changed something within the last few months, Diamond absolutely does preserve their fish with ethoxyquin.
> 
> ETA: Here's the link
> Risk Ingredients Not Listed on Pet Food Labels


I just sent that link and a little note to TOTW, It will be interesting to see how they respond to that lady.....She could be in over her head by making a false statement like that. I know more than one person has been sued for making false statements on the net. Nutruapet just won a big law suit and the site was shut down. I heard the person running the site is now living with her parents because she lost her house.


----------



## RickyPunter

thanks for info
i just picked up a bag of ACANA pacifica. All life and breed stages


----------



## roxy84

it is absolutely true that Diamond does not preserve any of its food with ethoxyquin.

TECHNICALLY, they can say this because THEY dont put it in the food themselves. it is a fact that their suppliers do use it and diamond has admitted this time and time again.

i think it is intentionally deceiptful on the part of Diamond to say "Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin" when it is a fact that their products are preserved with it but they are not the ones who preserved it.

there are some manufacturers (wellness is one of them) who claim to have gotten special permits which allow their suppliers to use other preservatives (essentially they are getting fish from suppliers that are slated for human consumption). i have never been able to verify the validity of such claims.

of course, canadian manufacturers operate under a different set of guidelines and are more easily able to get fish from suppliers that have not preserved with ethoxyquin.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GSDElsa said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry....
> 
> Unless they have changed something within the last few months, Diamond absolutely does preserve their fish with ethoxyquin.
> 
> ETA: Here's the link
> Risk Ingredients Not Listed on Pet Food Labels


I already got a short reply for TOTW, I hope I light a fire because this really gets my goat. Their suppliers do use ethoxyquin and they have come clean saying that, but they themseleves do not. Wellness just lost all my confidence by saying they have a special permit or you say. Because that is something I can not accept. Good luck with your dog and no hard feelings on my part it's good to know these things. Also I have sent a e-mail to wellness and it well be interesting to see when and how they respond.


----------



## GSDElsa

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I already got a short reply for TOTW, I hope I light a fire because this really gets my goat. Their suppliers do use ethoxyquin and they have come clean saying that, but they themseleves do not. Wellness just lost all my confidence by saying they have a special permit or you say. Because that is something I can not accept. Good luck with your dog and no hard feelings on my part it's good to know these things. Also I have sent a e-mail to wellness and it well be interesting to see when and how they respond.


 
Um, well, I never said TOTW adds it. But Diamond makes it for them.........so go from there.

Where did "you {I} say Wellness had a "special permit?!" 

I didn't get in the TOTW vs. Wellness debate with you other than than saying that I think Wenness Core, being grain free, is better than Innova and Ca Natural. And interesting that that is your argument for not liking Wellness when Natura says the same thing?! And that Diamond has admitted that they use exo.........which you were denying by saying that TOTW is exo free. Which isn't true, as their suppliers use it. Either way--Diamond makes their food, and they use it.

Look, bud, you gave your opinion, and I gave mine. I have to feed my girl a Diamond food--even though I don't like it--because that's what agrees with her, but I also supplement it with EVO. Diamond is shady, bottom line.


----------



## roxy84

GSDElsa said:


> Um, well, I never said TOTW adds it. But Diamond makes it for them.........so go from there.
> 
> Where did "you {I} say Wellness had a "special permit?!"
> 
> .


im the one who said wellness has claimed they get a special permit (this was per an email sent to a member on another board some time ago). i do not claim it is valid, but it may be.

btw, TOTW isnt just made by diamond. it is an actual Diamond product (ie Diamond owns TOTW-they both have the same address in Meta, MO). it is just diamond's entry into the grain free market. unlike, for example, Canidae or Solid Gold, who have diamond produce and package their food but still have their own protocals/QC that are agreed upon and are in fact a separate entity from Diamond. 

this is why if you email TOTW, the response will come from a Diamond employee (for example, a diamond services DVM). if you correspond with Solid Gold, Canidae, Natural Balance, etc... you will generally get a response from and employee working for that particular company.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

roxy said that, sorry. I agree with you, but in a odd way I think any manufacture who has their food made by American nutrition or Menu foods is shady. Thats why I push Champion foods, Horizon Legacy, Fromm/Merrick or nutruapet(Evo,Innova,Cal,Natural,Karma&HealthWise) and I feed mostly those brands. But my dog just loves TOTW wetlands.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

roxy84 said:


> im the one who said wellness has claimed they get a special permit (this was per an email sent to a member on another board some time ago). i do not claim it is valid, but it may be.
> 
> btw, TOTW isnt just made by diamond. it is an actual Diamond product (ie Diamond owns TOTW-they both have the same address in Meta, MO). it is just diamond's entry into the grain free market. unlike, for example, Canidae or Solid Gold, who have diamond produce and package their food but still have their own protocals/QC that are agreed upon and are in fact a separate entity from Diamond.
> 
> this is why if you email TOTW, the response will come from a Diamond employee (for example, a diamond services DVM). if you correspond with Solid Gold, Canidae, Natural Balance, etc... you will generally get a response from and employee working for that particular company.


Actually if you go to that site I left the link to it was TOTW who left the post. But I realize TOTW is part of diamond. But the whole industry seems a little shakey to me and I can really see why people want to feed raw.


----------



## GSDElsa

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Actually if you go to that site I left the link to it was TOTW who left the post. But I realize TOTW is part of diamond. But the whole industry seems a little shakey to me and I can really see why people want to feed raw.


I can agree with you on that. HOWEVER....a classic "Diamond" thing that neither Wellness or Nutrua do, which is push and market their grain free to puppies. TOTW is in no way, shape, or form suitable for large breed puppies. Bottom line. Yet they market it as "all life stages" and clearly have feeding guidelines for puppies. TOTAL BS.

Yet both EVO and Wellness specifically say on their packaging and/or website that their grain free foods are NOT appropriate for puppies. EVO says it right on the package with shaded out areas of the feeding guidlelines and on the Wellness website in huge bubbly letters it says that their Core line is "Created for +1 year dogs" (not sure what it says on the bag--I haven't seen one in awhile).

That, to me, speaks volumes about all 3 companies. One just wants to get their expensive grain free line to anyone that is gullible to really believe that it is OK for their puppy. The other two want to do what's right.

Anyhow.....sorry OP that your thread is getting hijacked!!


----------

